# Where to submit a really good short story...?



## philwebb (Sep 18, 2012)

Firstly, I apologise if this post sounds really arrogant! I have had nothing published and my few entries in to competitions have not been successful. I am currently writing a novel, which is going reasonably well and am also writing a short story. The short story is a kind of fiction/self-help/philosophy/fable and I am really excited by it. It is in the early stages at the moment, but is likely to end up at around 7000-10000 words. My problem is what to do with it. At the current length, it seems firmly in the short story category. To be honest (here's the arrogant bit!) I don't want to see it surrounded by other stories because I think it carries such an important message that it deserves to be read on it's own. I am also reluctant to send it to a short story competition because I fear that once the competition had run it's course, it would be forgotten about. 

I have considered trying to make it longer, into more of a novel, but I think adding further plots would detract from its central message. I like the idea of somebody being able to pick it up and read it in one sitting and perhaps feeling inspired to re-read it immediately! However, I understand that trying to get a story like this published, particularly for an unpublished writer is very difficult. 

Again, I apologise if this sounds arrogant, but I really am excited by this story and would really like to get it out there somehow, but am not sure of the best way to go. I would be very grateful for any suggestions.


----------



## Jagunco (Sep 30, 2012)

I admire your confidence mate.

I'm not sure myself as I have nothing published but all I know is I have a short story I'm planning to publish and I'm looking at publishers on Duotrope

Hope that helps


----------



## Potty (Sep 30, 2012)

If you think it's THAT good, I would stick wih the comps but pick something that will make people sit up and take note. The Bridport Prize, or the BBC short story competition. Both are something that get a lot of attention.


----------



## squidtender (Sep 30, 2012)

Like Jag said, Duotrope. Good place to find what you're looking for. They make it easy(ier) to find a publisher


----------



## WriterJohnB (Oct 1, 2012)

I doubt if there's any market for a short story that wouldn't have other short stories alongside it, i.e. magazines or anthologies. Your other option is to self-publish as an ebook or kindle. And it does seem--let's say bold rather than arrogant--for an unpublished writer to think his story is so good that no other stories can stand up to it. Especially since you haven't even finished it.

JohnB


----------



## JackKnife (Oct 3, 2012)

Start small.

I guarantee you someone else has a much more profound story than you do. If you want people to think otherwise, you need a resume, and to have a resume, you need to submit small-scale to start the ball rolling. Write short stories, long stories, poetry, whatever hits your fancy, and throw your work at every magazine (electronic or otherwise) and contest you can find that fit the bill. A real publisher just will not take you seriously if you give them that sort of attitude with nothing to back it up.


----------



## Potty (Oct 3, 2012)

JackKnife said:


> I guarantee you someone else has a much more profound story than you do.



That's probably me, sorry about that.


----------



## JackKnife (Oct 3, 2012)

Potty said:


> That's probably me, sorry about that.


I tend to find toilet humour _very_ profound.


----------



## Jamie (Oct 3, 2012)

JackKnife said:


> I guarantee you someone else has a much more profound story than you do.



How dare you spy on me?! Where's the camera?

Philwebb, there's nothing wrong with being bold and having confidence in your story. I'm sure a great many of us feel the same way about our WIP. Just be careful not to assume that other work won't stand up to yours. And good luck!


----------



## Wessik (Oct 4, 2012)

If you really think so highly of your story, then compare it to the greats: Homer's Illiad, Huxley's Brave New World. Tom Sawyer, The Great Gatsby, Ethan Frome, The Tale of Genjii!

If it doesn't measure up, then it won't, and it is these works your story has to stand up to if you want to be remembered.


----------



## Kyle R (Oct 5, 2012)

If you think it's of literary merit, I'd recommend submitting to literary magazines and publications. Besides Duotrope, which was already mentioned, here's a site where you can peruse lit. mags in alphabetical order, to see where you want to submit: Literary Magazines and Journals :: NewPages Guide to Best Lit Mags

Good luck! :encouragement:


----------



## thecostumedanceparty (Oct 7, 2012)

I agree with the literary magazine.  Try to send it to one that fits the story's theme.


----------



## garza (Oct 8, 2012)

What Kyle and costume say. The 'little lit' mags are a great market for quality short fiction and other publishers do pay attention to them. It's a good place to start building a reputation as a writer.

And don't apologise for having confidence in your work. That's essential.


----------



## Divus (Oct 9, 2012)

Garza - explain please - what is a 'little lit' magazine?


----------



## Potty (Oct 9, 2012)

I think it's safe to say that Motley Press is classed as "little lit"


----------



## chrisl (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm coming out of a two-year hiatus that followed a four year attempt to get my "really good" short story published.

One lesson I can share is try finding a lit mag that matches the theme and style of your story (part of my problem: I was trying to write for venues like Outside Magazine, but submitting to snobby lit mags like Cutbank).

Otherwise, the demand isn't great for short-stories.

Thus I'm looking for alternatives to lit mags (which is why I've come to this forum), which is something you might want to consider. Know anything about 'ereader'?


----------

